# Dudley Mass. Thanksgiving Swap- 11/24



## Bri-In-RI (Oct 15, 2013)

I talked to Mike this week and he confirmed that the next Dudley swap will be held on Sunday November 24th. As usual with these Thanksgiving swaps it will be held out doors if the weather is decent and indoors if not. I will post a link with more info as soon as mike updates it. For those who have been you already know that these November swaps are always the best of the year with a huge turnout of vendors and buyers.

More info here-
http://www.oldroads.com/dudley/

WHO: Anyone who likes bicycles, art objects, or technology
WHAT: Bicycle show and swap meet with bikes and parts for sale from many vendors
WHEN: November 24th, 2013
WHERE: At the Historic Stevens Mill Building behind the BP Gas station at 10 West Main ST Dudley MA 01571
HOW: Just Arrive at the Mill. Enter through the front entrance and be prepared to see a mouthwatering array of great bicycles and parts and accessories for sale and show.
HOW MUCH? General Public: FREE ADMISSION
HOW MUCH? Dealer Spaces: $25 each
TIME: 7:00 am until 2:30pm	
Note: Dealers can load in at 5 am the day of the show, or Saturday evening load in from 6pm-10pm 
Opens to the Public at 7 am and runs till you leave


----------



## catfish (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks for the post! This is always a great meet.


----------



## mike j (Oct 23, 2013)

Looking forward to it, The last one ,in august, was great.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Nov 6, 2013)

mike j said:


> Looking forward to it, The last one ,in august, was great.




The November swaps are usually the best of the year, hopefully the trend continues. Having talked to a few people seems like the turnout should be very good and there should be some decent merchandise to be had.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Nov 9, 2013)

*More info*

More info here-
http://www.oldroads.com/dudley/


----------



## catfish (Nov 9, 2013)

Bri-In-RI said:


> More info here-
> http://www.oldroads.com/dudley/




Cool!  Thanks. Who else is going to be at this one? It's always good!


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 9, 2013)

I'll be there.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Nov 9, 2013)

Im thinking about going, and if i do it be my first time going there!!


----------



## mike j (Nov 9, 2013)

It'll be my second time, can't wait, the last one of the season.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Nov 17, 2013)

*1 Week Away*

1 week away! Im gathering up all my bibbits and bobbits that I'll be bringing and dont want to come home with any of it!


----------



## catfish (Nov 17, 2013)

I hope the weather is nice so it'll be outside in the back parking lot.


----------



## mike j (Nov 17, 2013)

Long range forecast is cautiously non-committal, sunny, low 30's, subject to change.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Nov 18, 2013)

I'll be there with a few bits for sale.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Nov 18, 2013)

catfish said:


> I hope the weather is nice so it'll be outside in the back parking lot.




Looks like a high temp of only 36 degrees


----------



## catfish (Nov 18, 2013)

Bri-In-RI said:


> Looks like a high temp of only 36 degrees




That's t-shirt weather! I'll be set up outside.....


----------

